# New Guy



## themowingmonk (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey there, well i figured since i was new i would introduce myself, Im Ross, im 19 living in good old southern california, and i love bugs, reptiles, all that jazz. Right now im a full time student and santa clara university. I have been collecting bugs such as mantises since i was little, but of the insects mantids are my favorites. so anyways i hope thats enough of an introduction.


----------



## Ian (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Ross, welcome to the forum  

What reptiles are you keeping at the moment? You must post up some photos of your mantids in the gallery!

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 4, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## themowingmonk (Aug 4, 2006)

i keep lots of reptiles, this is what i have as of now

Female California Kingsnake (Isis)

Male Kenyan Sand Boa (Apollo)

male and female leopard geckos (Echo and Chaos) (Currently Breeding)

Male Pictus Gecko (Prometheous)

I guess ill say the other critters i have as well

Unsexed Chilean Rose Tarantula (tank)

Male Emperor Scorpion (Morpheous)

Female Egyptian Solfugid (Anubis)

as for my mantids i have a few mantises, but not sure on their species, and I've got two Oothecas that I'm waiting for them to hatch out. but definitely looking to pic up some more mantids of different species if i can. ill try and post some pictures later.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 16, 2020)

Welcome! Am I late?


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Ross!

Thanks for joining us!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 22, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Welcome Ross!
> 
> Thanks for joining us!


You realize this thread is from 2006...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 22, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You realize this thread is from 2006...
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hahaha no. I followed MantisMart in LOL.

THANKS @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 22, 2020)

hehehe


----------

